
Show HN: Castup – On Demand Podcast Editing, Starting at 40¢/min - anmolparashar
https://www.useCastup.com
======
anmolparashar
Hackers,

We've all seen the rise (& rise) of Podcasts, with startups trying to get in
on the action too - either by advertising on Podcasts, or launching their own.

Why only editing? Creating (good) content is hard. We believe there are a lot
of Podcasts out there that try to publish good content, but struggle with this
aspect of Podcast production. They either spend way too much time and effort
editing each episode, or end up publishing un-edited versions.

We think Castup can help Podcasters attract more advertisers, reach a bigger
audience, and (actually) save some money too, but our goal is to help creators
well-published content.

Our Pricing starts at 40¢ per minute, and we think our plans would make a
great fit for all kind of Podcasts.

Let me know if you have any questions? I'd love to answer them! - Anmol

------
matt_the_bass
Where are you located? How can you afford these prices?

~~~
anmolparashar
We're all DNs, most are located in Asia, while a couple in Europe

